# Adaptec 52445, JBODs are not visible to the OS



## da1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have a FreeBSD 10.2 amd64 Supermicro server with an Adaptec 52445. I have 4x 1TB Seagate attached to it and I would like to configure them as JBODs for a future ZFS pool. The only issue is this:

```
# arcconf create 1 jbod 0 10
Controllers found: 2
WARNING: The selected controller supports JBODs, but the currently
installed driver does not.  You may not see JBOD disks in your
operating system until you upgrade your driver.
Created JBOD: 0,10

Command completed successfully.
```

Even though the cmd finishes successfully, there is no node created for the hdd. I can of course just configure each hdd as a volume but I'm unsure of the difference between that and a JBOD configuration.

Thoughts on the driver issue?


----------



## Crest (Nov 19, 2015)

Can you configure one single disk stripe per disk as a workaround? That way ZFS would see each disk but the disks probably still contain some controller specific metadata.


----------



## da1 (Nov 19, 2015)

da1 said:


> I can of course just configure each hdd as a volume but I'm unsure of the difference between that and a JBOD configuration.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2015)

Have you tried setting it from within the card's BIOS?


----------



## da1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes I did and it was a no go, the HDD's did not appear in the OS. it's only after I removed them from the card's BIOS and tried to create JBOD's from the OS that I saw the driver message.


----------

